# Hydros Filtering Water Bottle



## RTM (Sep 17, 2005)

38 billion bottles into landfills each year...

That is embarrassing and horrible. Especially in the U.S where potable water is almost everywhere! The concept is not new but I like their responsible approach. I'm buying a few for Christmas this year. These are also great for indoor use...work, home, school, in the car, etc. Drink more water!


----------

